# Never had kids.  But Feel nieces & Nephew are the kids



## Marie5656 (Sep 22, 2017)

*yI never had children, so for me, my nephew and two nieces are like my kids.  I should explain..my oldest brother is 15 years older than me. So his two are close enough in age to me that we were confused for siblings.  Anyway, my oldest niece (kid) turns 50 today....And she is celebrating it tonight.  Will be fun.

Cannot believe SHE is 50!!   LOL

*


----------



## DaveA (Sep 23, 2017)

Time does fly, Marie.  In another post today, I mentioned that our oldest child turned 60 this year.  In fact, all four of our kids are now between 54 and 60 and our oldest grandchild reached 40 !!!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2017)

Happy Birthday Marie's niece!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2017)

Happy Birthday to your niece. I had a much older brother and when he had his first child I became an Aunt at only 8yrs old. He lived with us for 5yrs and he was like a little brother to me. Now he is a grandpop ! Boy am I old !LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2017)

Happy belated birthday to your niece Marie, cute picture!   I'm like you, never had kids but have a lovely niece and two fine nephews, all grown up now too.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 27, 2017)

*My niece's party was fun. Here are a couple pics of us.


* *​*


----------

